# Confused and Down hearted



## Dusty rose (May 8, 2010)

I am so confused, My husband and I are on a trial seperation to see if we can make things better. I miss him terribly but at the same time know that If i give in things will never change and I will be unhappy for ever. I am unhappy because he never tells me anything, always does what he wants. We run a business together and all the stress is on me. He is very jealous and I dont have a life. He is happy as long as I never say anything about what I feel if its a problem. He talks to me like Im the worst person in the world, but yet to his friends, he is so friendly. He cannot connect with me on an emotional level which I really need. He is not an emotional person. So as a result I am very lonely, He says he loves me more than anything and is always buying me things that I dont need or want. But all I want is his love and affection and he cant seem to give it to me. I feel trapped. I feel helpless. He does not take me seriously.


----------



## NoNameGiven (May 9, 2010)

He might not know how to show his love. He might believe that what he is doing is showing love but you do not perceive it as an expression of love. Tell him how to show love to you. Compliment him if he expresses love towards you. Examples and positive reinforcement will help him learn how.


----------

